# explorer.exe + xvid problem



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello everyone
I'm having a problem playing AVI files. Whenever I try to do ANYTHING with AVI files (right click, rename, delete, play, click ON it, etc.) explorer.exe crashes. 
When I try to play, this happens..

To help protect your computer, Windows has closed this program.

The error report.. no clue..

Error signature
EventType : BEX P1 : explorer.exe P2 : 6.0.2900.2180 P3 : 41107ece
P4 : unknown P5 : 0.0.0.0 P6 : 00000000 P7 : 02fa2370 
P8 : c0000005 P9 : 00000008 

No clue what these are..

C:\DOCUME~1\JON~1.SAP\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER5e57.dir00\explorer.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\JON~1.SAP\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER5e57.dir00\appcompat.txt

Funny thing is, when I play these in Media Player Classic, they play fine and explorer doesn't crash.

Help anyone?


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

bump?


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

please someone?
not to be annoying, but this problem is annoying me and i can't fix it ><


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

all right fine


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

can someone please help? it's been over a week..


----------



## Brentastic (Feb 12, 2007)

Try this link. Should download XVID codecs. Make sure you scan foe viruses and spyware. 
http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/
What media player do you use? It may need updating.


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks so much for replying, you don't know how much I appreciate it.
I'm using windows media player 11, but half the time I can't even get it open before crashing. It's clicking on the videos that messes it up.


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay, so I uninstalled ffdshow and reinstalled the Xvid codec... I'm still having the problem. This is getting weird


----------



## Howelly (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds to me like ALOT of conflicting codecs. 

A few suggestions, remove all your codecs and reinstall just the ones you need. I mean personally i would just download a program called: VLC Player. This has its own built in codecs so does not need system codecs.

If you don't want to do this or it does not solve the problem then i would simply disable the video preview in explorer.

1) Open a command window (Start->Run, type in 'cmd' hit enter)
2) Type in:
regsvr32 /u shmedia.dll
3) Hit enter


----------



## white0ut442 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks! It worked!


----------



## Howelly (Sep 22, 2006)

No worries


----------

